# SHE CAN NOT HOLD ON FOREVER. And she didn't We have babies



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

This poor girl is holding on forever. I have sold her several months ago but I made a deal with her. If she has a doe they I get the baby, if she has a buck then I will give her the boy. She is a LOT larger then she was last year when she had one. 
I email the lady the other day and I told her we were still waiting. She said "OK, I was wondering, I thought she was going to wean that baby in utero". I thought that was great.
She has has a little discharge but not much. Her ligs are Very Mushy. Last year she really didn't even have a bag until the baby was born, matter of fact we had no idea she was that close to deliver last year because she had NO BAG at all.
I am really hoping for a boy because I have so many girls already and I am not sure who I will keep. If I get more does, it will be even harder. We are not keeping any boys, other then Tucker as a buck.

It is not the best picture. She does not want anyone touching her much less look at her.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you know what day she is on? Sometimes they just need to "cook" a little longer. I have had them go up to twelve days late before.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't look like she's quite 'dropped' all the way yet, she looks like she'll have twins or trips though.

Good luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure looks like twins - should we wish for twin bucks? now thats a switch


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

SHe looks like she is carrying twins. She is a pretty girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> should we wish for twin bucks? now thats a switch


She cetainly does look to have 2 in there!! I like that Stacey...should we send wishes for boys so it's "easier" for you? lol!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

eh - I will be happy with kids - but at least one doe or two would be rather nice!

But more then that I want multipules! So twin bucks would be fine. (sorry Lori, stealing your thread)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Who is this? I hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Still nothing. She had a LOT of discharge yesterday (Saturday). Also as I was out in the barn before I left yesterday she had got up and went and laid down in another place like 6 different times in about 20 minutes, but NNNNNNNOOOOOOO.
I woke up at 6:00 AM to her pawing at the ground like crazy. I went out to check on her and let them outside and enjoy this beautiful weather (while it lasts), and she would go over to anything she could put her front foot on and stretch, and she would waddle over to another location.
She is really open.

No I do not have a date on her or any of the rest I have to kid. I had NO intention of breeding her because she was bred (oops) when she was very young, and it really stunted her growth. Her daughter that was born in May is as big as her if not a little bigger. I guess one of my bucks has a different thought about her being bred. :sigh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Unfortuatley the same thing happened to me.I bought a goat that was very small and then the next day she kidded.By the time the kid was three months old the doelinng was taller than her mother.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She was up and down all weekend. We are due for a HUGE storm tonight. They are saying that by the time we leave work it wll be horrible out, so I am sure she will decide to have these babies in the storm. 

I have another one that is starting to open quite a bit also, so I have two that are anytime.

This other one Hope, I am really upset about. I bred her to my new buck (so I thought). Well if she took with him then she would have kidded already, so I guess I missed that one. Now I am not sure which buck got her. He still might of but I really do not think so. So that means I will not have any babies form my new buck but others will. I had a couple 4Hers bring their does to be bred to him, so they will have the babies. :angry:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well we'll hold out hope that she is still bred to him. I really do wish you the best luck on that. 

Hope she kids when you can be there to see!! Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it looks very promising today. She has tripled in her bag size from last night, No ligs, and her tail looks so funny hanging to the side.  
She had a little discharge last night, so I was up with her several times to check on her. I did go ahead and lock her up because I have some goat what are the bosses and I was afraid that they would not of let her in the barn, so she is all bedded down and I am waiting. OH, WOW she will not shut up. I have never had a goat talk like this. :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great!! Can't wait to see her babies!! Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe a loud mouth, what fun.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay!!!! Sounds like babies today!!!! Can't wait to hear about them!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We had babies. Twins. Doe and a buck. I will get pictures after they are cleaned up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome!!!!! congratulations :boy: :girl:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's great can't wait for pics!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Congratulations! At least it will be HALF as easy for you to sell a kid! A doeling and a buckling, can't wait for piccies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------

